# New Product for Removing Labels



## JerryF (Feb 27, 2014)

Several weeks back I noticed an almost hidden little link on WMT for a product called the "LabelNATOR". Upon opening the link I was taken to a vendor website that was promoting this label removing gadget that fit in the palm of your hand. It had a stainless steel blade imbedded that was curved to fit the round shape of a bottle, meant for easier scraping off the label (after soaking). Looked interesting so I followed it and ordered one. Came in less than a week and it does look like a quality made idea. Haven't even used it yet but I did contact the vendor about availability of different sizes. They have developed this first one which supposedly works best on the larger bottles (1.0 liter and up) and released it out for sale to test the market. I was informed that they've also got one for the smaller bottles (750 ml) and one for larger jugs (1 gal) but those two are not yet released out for sale. Price won't break the bank at around $9.50. Oddly though, I have not seen that link on WMT since that one time. Has anyone else picked up one of these and actually used it yet. Should be a tad better than a paint scraper. Jerry


----------



## grapeman (Feb 27, 2014)

I am unaware of that item. The link was probably just one of the popup adds that target searches for products you have done and sites visited. I looked for tires a few days ago and now I get a bunch of tire ads popping up. Give us a bit more information and we will check it out.


----------



## JerryF (Feb 27, 2014)

grapeman said:


> I am unaware of that item. The link was probably just one of the popup adds that target searches for products you have done and sites visited. I looked for tires a few days ago and now I get a bunch of tire ads popping up. Give us a bit more information and we will check it out.


I'd be willing to bet you are right about it being a pop up ad because I cannot find it anywhere on WMT now. When I did get it that one time, they had the link in the ad. https://www.labelnator.com/ Nothing wrong with a bit of elbow grease and a good old paint scraper but this surely will make it easier and a cleaner bottle faster. 

Jerry


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Feb 27, 2014)

My LHBS sell these - I asked how they worked and he loved them !
I have no need to scape labels -but if I did I would definitely pick one up


----------



## Runningwolf (Feb 27, 2014)

We sell these at Presque Isle Wine Cellars. I picked one up today and tried it on a dry label. It worked well but it's really made for using on bottles that have been soaking. It fits the hand nicely and is comfortable. I recommend this product.


----------



## cmason1957 (Feb 27, 2014)

I have one of these and for stubborn labels, I love it. It works like a charm and fits my hand really well. I recommend it as well.


----------



## terrysreed (Sep 29, 2014)

Also works great on foil...


----------



## MrsJones (Sep 29, 2014)

That looks kind of neat! I've been using a sod knife which had an awesome curve and the tip is perfect for cutting any foil off the top.


----------



## tykyle39 (Sep 29, 2014)

Just placed an order. Thanks for the link.


Sent from my iPad using Wine Making


----------



## Jimyson (Jan 21, 2015)

Old thread but I remove labels by soaking the bottles in PBW for a day and I have put a curve in a paint scraper. Some labels come off with no mess and others very easily. I also have a scrub to help with the glue but that's a 10 second job to remove if there is any.


----------



## Buonissimo (Feb 27, 2015)

love this device. works well combined with soaking


----------



## BernardSmith (Feb 27, 2015)

Slightly off topic but I found the best tool to scrape labels off bottles is the $2 blade to remove paint from glass and windows. I bought one a few months ago to scrape the expired DMV registration gum off my windshield and it struck me that this was the same as scraping labels from bottles..


----------



## ErikM (Feb 28, 2015)

To remove labels from commercial bottles, I simply soak them in the kitchen sink overnight, and scrap the label off with a butter knife. I can get almost all of the label and glue off this way. I finish the job with a scotch brite-type pad. No chemicals. No fancy tools.
Some labels are plastic-like and glued on for life. I don't waste my time with those. They go right into the recycle bin.

I glue my own labels on with a glue stick. I do have to warn people that the labels will come off if the bottle gets wet. When I want to remove the labels, a five minute soak and they fall right off.


----------



## terrysreed (Mar 7, 2015)

*labennator*

I've been using one for about 6 mos., and I like it. As I only bottle 750ml, I am eager for the blade with a tighter radius, with one reservation: The blades are replaceable, with blades being available at your local hardware store, as I was advised by the maker in a phone conversation. But the blades I bought all broke in half as I bent them to conform to the radius. The maker kindly sent along some of the blades they use as original equipment, and they seemed to work better. But, I can't imagine the blade bending any farther to fit the smaller unit!

FWIW, I soak the entire bottle in soapy water. After cleaning the inside, I remove the label and as much of the glue as possible with the blade and a scotchbrite pad. More difficult glue removal is easier if I apply GOJo hand cleaner WITH pumice. If that fails, a little goo-gone will put me over. Note I do not, nor do I recommend, letting this stuff anywhere near the inside of the bottle! I use Avery labels, (specifically #8164) and spray them with a light coat of acrylic to "fix" the ink after printing. They come off clean after just a few minutes soaking time, and leave little or no residue.


----------



## DaveMcC (Aug 21, 2022)

I use a muffler pipe adapter, cut lengthwise in two. It has worked very well. Very effective for scraping labels. Still looking for an all-around method for removing residual adhesive.

Reposting something here: Label scraper


----------



## vinny (Aug 21, 2022)

DaveMcC said:


> I use a muffler pipe adapter, cut lengthwise in two. It has worked very well. Very effective for scraping labels. Still looking for an all-around method for removing residual adhesive.
> 
> Reposting something here: Label scraper


I used cooking oil (any) mixed with baking soda to make a paste. Using a stainless scrubby it takes the glue off in seconds, and cleans up with a little dish soap.


----------



## Ohio Bob (Aug 21, 2022)

I put a #9.5 stopper in my utility sink, wrap a bottle in a paper towel, lay the bottle on it’s side, fill the sink with just enough water to keep the towel wet, let sit overnight. The next day most labels are soft enough to scrape off the majority. A few squirts of Goo Gone will get the rest, final wash with any dish soap.


----------



## bjoll001 (Aug 22, 2022)

I use a heat gun to heat the label and glue up. After a moment the label peels off due the glue melting. Then I remove any excess glue with acetone. Makes it way easier than scraping. Use gloves as the bottle gets hot.


----------



## sremick (Sep 9, 2022)

I pour boiling water into the bottle and leave it for a few minutes. Then I usually can peel the label off in one piece without leaving any label behind. This is a lot cleaner and less messy than soaking the whole bottles which can cause the labels to break down. Sometimes there's some adhesive still on the bottle but a few seconds with GooGone takes care of that.

Any bottles where the labels don't peel off cleanly just get tossed into the recycle bin and I move on to the next bottle. Life is too short to spend an hour removing a label.


----------

